# Engine dies when door opens



## Hardcase (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi guys, first post and I hope that it's in the right spot.

I've got a 2001 New Beetle, 2.0, manual trans. About three weeks ago, it quit running. It would crank all day long, but wouldn't start.

After some intermittent troubleshooting, I replaced the fuel pump and was off to the races...almost. Right now, if the engine is running and I open the driver's door, it dies and will not start until the door is closed. It also throws these DTCs:

0261 Cylinder 1 Injector Circuit Low
0267 Ditto #3
0270 Ditto #4
0264 Ditto #2
0445 Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit Shorted
0418 Secondary Air Injection System Relay A Control Circuit
1472 (Aha, this thing DOES read VW codes!) EVAP Control System LDP Circuit Short to Ground

They're all systems that are powered by the fuel pump relay (which I also replaced). If I turn off the engine with the door closed, no codes, even if I open the door and close it again. Also, after doing the open the door and killing the engine bit, it does take a few extra cranks to get going.

I've got a Hayne's manual, but the wiring diagram does not show any connection between the door switch and the fuel pump relay, but I know that there is one because opening the door used to turn on the fuel pump for a few seconds.

Any ideas on where to look to fix this?


----------



## Jstnkydd (Dec 25, 2010)

*Same issue*

Have a 03 jetta, fuel pump went out and I replaced the pump and the relay. Now if I open the d/s front door the car dies and I get epc, traction control light, and a check engine. As soon as I shut the door the engine seems fine. Did you find anything out? [email protected]


----------



## daemori (Mar 16, 2008)

*Door opens / injector codes / engine dies all related?*

Doesn't anyone have an answer to this? Is there a better forum to post this in?


----------



## daemori (Mar 16, 2008)

What was the cure?


----------



## brobeetle17 (May 16, 2011)

dont buy a vw lol my advice is to follow wires 1 by 1 long hard prosess but if you find the short problem solved


----------



## J.P. 8V (Feb 24, 2011)

don't have an answer but you need to get the Bentley repair manual it is 100% better than the Haynes one you have, it will guide you better the cost is well worth it about 90-100 bucks :beer:


----------



## jsbug01 (Jul 14, 2011)

Came across this thread by searching the same topic, engine dies when door opens. 

ONE day before I trade it in as well. This absolutely sucks. 
Replaced fuel pump and relay recently, as well as crank sensor, cam sensor, coil packs and plugs as well as the fuel filter. The bug has to go as these problems are too much to deal with. 

So today I got to detail and clean it out for the big day, start it up roll it into the garage, open door...engine dies. Does it a couple times and then the check engine light comes on. Scan it, 
P0261 
P0267 
P0270 
P0264 
P0445 
P0419 
P0010 
P0412 
P1289 

My trade in is now a paper weight LOL.... 

Did you find out what it was? 

Thanks, 
J


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

seems you have all replaced the fuel pump and have the same problem. did you guys buy a vw pump or aftermarket? or vw relay or aftermarket relay


----------



## darbyneil (Jul 26, 2011)

*Same problem*

Same issue. Did anyone find a solution?

It will also on occasion, start and die immediately, start and die, start and die. After say 40 starts it will start and run. Or leave it sit and it will start and run like nothing ever was wrong.

Both issues seemed to start at the same time.


----------



## darbyneil (Jul 26, 2011)

*Same issue*

Same issue. Did anyone find a solution?

It will also on occasion, start and die immediately, start and die, start and die. After say 40 starts it will start and run. Or leave it sit and it will start and run like nothing ever was wrong.

Both issues seemed to start at the same time.


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

replace the relay again but with one from the dealer.


----------



## xSiNNx (Jul 1, 2011)

As the person above me said, get a genuine VW fuel pump relay.

I had the same problems and I traced it to the relay. I had a 'duralast' brand FP relay from autozone and when I put an OEM relay from VW in it immediately solved this. 

More details in my thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lly-use-the-community-s-help-on-this-one-ASAP

Hope this can help someone in the future.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Always replace stuff with OEM. Even used OEM parts are normally better than crappy aftermarket parts.


----------



## 507phantom (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, I really didn't expect to find anything when I googled "engine dies when door opens". Same exact problem with my jetta. Engine wouldn't start, replaced fuel pump relay with some off brand from O'Reilly, then replaced fuel pump with OEM vw. Car started, but died when I opened the driver's door. 

I noticed that the relay was missing a prong, 7 to the OEM 8. But the guy assured me that was the one specified for my car. 

So tomorrow I'll go get a vw brand relay and if that fixes it, I'll go get my money back from O'Reilly and tell them to quit selling that damn relay.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Thank you for posting all the info on this f**** weird issue. It's obscure enough, if it was the relay not having one of the pins, that it would be a great prank to give payback.


----------



## 507phantom (Mar 23, 2011)

Plot twist: the new fuel pump relay from the vw dealer also has 7 pins. Buuut. . . it fixed my problem. 

I took the other one back to O'Reilly, got my refund. The guy there looked up the return history and there were 2 others besides mine in the last 6 months. Didn't think to ask how many they sold.


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

I've got the same codes. Car died when passenger door opened. 
I replaced the fuel pump relay with an Autozone Duralast unit after realizing all codes were related to the fuel pump relay. Still have the problem. 

Will try an OEM relay and report back. Too weird. I really hope that is the fix !


----------



## MaSeDoGG (Jan 22, 2004)

OEM fuel pump relay fixed the issue. 

I also cleaned a bunch of engine bay electrical grounds. Hope this helps


----------

